# I look bad in air



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Pull a grab, any grab. That and or if you don't like grabbing once you have popped off the jump retract your legs up to your body. Just remember that before you land to extend them back out. This will make grabbing for your board easier as well.


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

Thats my problem. I have not been lifting my legs up to my chest. I bet im not square in the air as well.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I can SO relate to your issue.

I"m not going huge air but for me it is. It felt like I pulled my legs into my chest, I thought I had squared myself to the board, and I thought I looked good and did it right.

Don't laugh guys, only maybe my 10-15th park jump ever, between Sunday and Monday.










I will keep practicing but this pic helped me spot my weak points, many of them
I'm popping off the lip late
Need to bring my legs up a little more
quite my arms which means a BETTER approach
RELAX more and have fun with it, it's coming just needs practice

If you have pics of yourself that can really help you see what is going on or not going on.

-Slyder


----------



## yrew (Nov 9, 2009)

You should try wearing a bandana. It makes you look better in air, on groomers and maxes out your overall skill level. But don't tell too much people or I'll have to cut your bandana. Extra fashion points for wearing in around the leg


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Watch Aaron Biittner videos on youtube...he has the best style. Always pulling his knees up into his chest and staying fluid in everything he does.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

yrew said:


> You should try wearing a bandana. It makes you look better in air, on groomers and maxes out your overall skill level. But don't tell too much people or I'll have to cut your bandana. Extra fashion points for wearing in around the leg


Excellent. Beware the code.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

You mean the hanky code? 

Handkerchief code - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Colorado311 (Dec 2, 2010)

mikemounlio said:


> I can hit the small jumps onto rails and things with no big deal. I can hit the small normal jumps and get mabye a couple of feet off the snow. I can hit the mid sized jumps. My question is how do i keep my feet from floping around? When i get in the air my feet do what they want.
> 
> I really should fall but somehow i dont. I really look SH**TY in the air. What should i do with my feet?


lol. " i really look shitty in the air" just make sure that you bend enough before you take off the end of the jump and keep your body and posture ...along with your board, in a compact form. This should just help you keep form while in the air and then you'll be able to switch it up after you feel comfortable with that. and its natural to see your feet flail while going in the air with some speed.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

HouseMuzik said:


> You mean the hanky code?
> 
> Handkerchief code - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


thanks for posting that for everyone to see. it's a "secret" code.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

even if you can do a triple cork it's pointless unless you have style my friend


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Go for a grab. Start with a simple indy grab. It'll clean your jump style up immediately.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Go for a grab. Start with a simple indy grab. It'll clean your jump style up immediately.


when you do a grab, hold it there. don't just touch and release, otherwise it'll make you look even more sloppy.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

my only in air picture. me last season...


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

All I got because Snowolf said it all is don't move when in the air. Keep the hand next to your body while riding to practice. pretend they are almost duct taped to your body. As soon as I screw up the takeoff just a bit, I do the swimming for olympic gold trick. Really hurts the steez and all that... 

xD


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Picture is worth a Thousand words.:laugh:
I thought my back was straight
I thought my legs were brought to my chest not vice-versa
Thougt my shoulders were lined up
etc etc.....

I will be taking all this info in and practicing more, thanks for the help guys.
Sidenote: I rode my 1st rail yesterday :thumbsup: went 1/2 way first few times and actually rode the whole thing 2x.

-Slyder


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

This, I believe, was a bad take off...back kind of straight but bent at the waist, shoulders closed, knees a bit sucked up...no grab though...well maybe my balls lol.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

way better pic !!!!
it looks like you got more slammed than me


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

square up before take off.. keep your shoulders and knees in sync in a line with your shoulders matching your knees..
most park jumps all u need is speed. u don't need to ollie just use speed and the lip, square up and stay compressed.


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

I would say the jumps i am getting over are the size of jumps in Slyders pics. I can clear them with no problem. I can clear them with a grab as well. What do i do to get ready for the next jump? I would say the next jump will get me 2x the air and distance. Do i just go for it?


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

HouseMuzik said:


> You mean the hanky code?
> 
> Handkerchief code - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





LOfuckingL!


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok lets try this again anyone care to help out.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I find doing a grab is actually a lot easier to do than a straight jump. I started out with a simple Indy grab. Grabs keep you stable.

Word of caution though: Do not reach down for the grab. Bring the board up to you for the grab meaning suck your knees up to your chest. If you reach for the board, you'll be off-balance.

Another thing that causes problems is over-thinking it. When I was learning suitcase grabs (variant of method), I kept over-thinking it. I used the "Eff it" method and landed one.


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

So for bigger jumps just do it.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

mikemounlio said:


> So for bigger jumps just do it.


Not completely. You do have to get the mechanics down. My situation was learning a new grab. I over-thought it and on the next attempt I just went for it.

I wouldn't necessarily say just do it if you are still unstable in the air. Try the Indy grab I was explaining first on jumps you are comfortable on. Get the feel for being stable in the air.


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

I am stable on the small jumps but the next size jump is 2x bigger then im on now. I can hit these small jumps all day. 



Back in my bicycle days going off a small jump was just that. Going over a large jump to some skill. What am i going to find is different from the small jump im on now to the big ones.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

To be perfectly honest, I'm working my way back up to medium jumps. I got hurt a couple seasons go and it sort of took the courage out of me (I'm getting older too). I do know that the bigger jumps gave me more time to hold my grab and actually let me spot my landing better. You know, small jumps are so quick that you really don't have time to spot your landing. Well, at least if you are doing something other than a straighty. It's just that when you fall, it does hurt more haha.


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

my local hill has very few jumps. think of them as to small. small then large. I am on the small jump. Well now its time to try the large jump.How do i get ready for it? i will be getting twice the air and twice the distance. Can someone help me?


----------

